# Need a Dash Kit



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

I need a dash kit for a 2007 Jeep Wrangler... I want to install a single din radio with a 1/2 din eq just below it. The dash kit I have, Metra(I think)... I had to cut the cubby hole off and file on the plastic. I want the eq to be recessed like the radio. Any one know of one?

Thanks,
Greg


Edit.... I've called several suppliers, no kit... darn! 

Has anyone here made something that would work? Where can I get the 1/4" thick sheets of black plastic?


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Bump for edit ^^^


----------



## SomeGuy748 (Feb 24, 2010)

Have you done a Google search for plastic suppliers in your area? We have a place called Tap Plastics for stuff like that. You could build it out of wood and paint it too.


----------

